# Enumirationstypen



## Windows10 (3. Jun 2016)

Was ist denn bei folgendem Enumirationstyp falsch?

```
public enum Schulklasse
{
    1A,1B,2A,2B,3A,3B,4A,4B
}
```

Fehlercode: <identifier> expected gleich nach

```
public enum Schulklasse

{
```

Was ist da falsch?

Denn dieser Enumiratinstyp stimmt, wie er ist, oder?

```
public enum Fach
{
    PROGRAMMIEREN, ENGLISCH, MATHEMATIK, GW, RW, BO, RELIGION,LEIBESÜBUNGEN, CHEMIE
}
```
Dieser (Fach) hat nämlich keine Compilerfehler!!

Was ist beim ersten anders?


----------



## JStein52 (3. Jun 2016)

Ich denke mal die einzelnen Enum-Werte dürfen nicht mit Ziffer beginnen. Das wird der Grund sein


----------



## Windows10 (3. Jun 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke mal die einzelnen Enum-Werte dürfen nicht mit Ziffer beginnen. Das wird der Grund sein


Ist aber so bei der Aufgabenstellung des Lehrers gegeben!! 1A,1B,2A usw.


----------



## JStein52 (3. Jun 2016)

Mhm, ich habe mir jetzt die entsprechenden Namensregeln noch nicht angeschaut, aber wenn man einfach die Zeichen umdreht (A1, B1, usw) dann funzt es. Also gehe ich mal davon aus dass dies der Fehler ist.


----------



## mrBrown (3. Jun 2016)

Jap, kein Identifizier darf mit Zahlen beginnen.


----------

